# James Horner



## TudorMihai

This year composer James Horner will receive the Max Steiner award, given for extraordinary achievements in the field of film music. The award will be given at the Vienna Concert Hall on 4th October 2013. More info here: http://filmmusicreporter.com/2013/01/24/james-horner-to-receive-max-steiner-award/

P.S.: We can also use this topic to talk about Horner in general.


----------



## TudorMihai

James Horner may not be writing many film scores nowadays but that doesn't mean that he doesn't work. He has commissions to compose two concert pieces: a Double Concerto for Violin and Cello, which will be premiered in November 2014 by the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra to coincide with the orchestra's 175th anniversary, and a work for Four Horns, which will be premiered in London on March 27, 2015.

http://jameshorner-filmmusic.com/news-regarding-james-horners-double-concerto/

http://filmmusicreporter.com/2014/01/24/james-horners-new-work-for-horn-to-premiere-in-london/


----------



## Pysmythe

I'll be very interested in hearing this when it becomes available. When it comes to film composers, Horner was one of my very first loves. The 'March' cue that he wrote for 'Aliens,' beginning when an exasperated Ripley takes over the troop carrier to go in after them, will always be one of my favorites. It's menacing, it's loud, it's determined, filled with lots of snare and blatting brass, and I absolutely love it, especially cranked up through a good set of studio monitors. His 'Braveheart' score is another personal favorite. It will be fascinating to see what he comes up with outside of the requirements of a director.


----------

